# It does what it is supposed to



## dbhost

For the most part, I have had good luck with Harbor Freight's large power tools. It's the small handheld stuff they sell that scares me… YMMV of course…

I have the Northern Industrial (Northern Tool) version of this same drill press. It's punched a LOT of holes for me, and aside from user induced stupidity, never given me a moment's trouble.

Your comments about the depth stop are dead on. But I have noticed the same issues with big, high dollar Deltas as well. I sort of figure they are all junk, and use stops on the bit itself where possible… If using the quill stop I am VERY careful to not go past my setting.

The issue with the table is again, not unique to this drill press. Actually most, but not all drill presses are made this way. Honestly they are designed for machine / metal work. Woodworking is just something they happen to be good at. Most people make upgraded tables for their DPs…

One issue I have with mine, and it is likely just a prior owner didn't take care of it worth a tinkers hoot, is the slide / adjuster that allows you to tension / release tension on the belts to change speeds on mine is tight as a drum. The original owner did not do a great job of maintaining this thing, so no shock there… I need to figure out where, and how to lube it…


----------



## NiteWalker

Congrats!
I have the ridgid drill press and it has the same type of depth stop.
I'm not crazy about it but I learned to live with it. I haven't noticed slipping, but I haven't really tried either. I take care not to bottom out the depth too hard.

I put an auxiliary table on mine:









One of these days I'll look into adding a threaded rod type depth stop.


----------



## b2rtch

I bought the same drill press used (but never used; the previous owner never had the time to use the tools he bought (drill press and band saw), that's why he sold them to me. I paid $100.00 for each.)
I installed the HF table on it and it works very well for me. 
My only reproach: the chuck travel is too short and iti s top heavy, I made a new and wider base for it


----------



## 47phord

dbhost- That was my line of thinking when I bought mine. I read reviews on "brand-name" drill presses like Jet and Delta costing anywhere from $300-$700 and still seeing complaints like excess run-out on the quill and under-powered motors that bog down when using a forstner bit to bore holes in hardwood, plus the comments that stated the included table was inadequate. So I figured I would take a chance on a lower-priced machine and hope for the best-and my gamble paid off!


----------



## AJswoodshop

Nice! Hope it works out good,
AJ


----------



## MarkDavisson

NiteWalker: Is that a sink cutout you used for the auxiliary table?


----------



## timjr

That base is meant to be bolted down. That's why it seems top heavy.


----------



## h8uman

Actually you can use your 20% coupon on any sale price at HF. That's what they are made for


----------



## thedude50

I think all drill presses are top heavy mine is bolted to the concrete floor it sucks for sweep up but that is what I did for safety.


----------



## lumberjoe

I picked this up over the weekend for around 170 new (on sale + coupon) with the 2 year warranty. I agree with a lot of what you posted and wanted to throw my observations out there. I haven't used many drill presses, but this one seems pretty decent.

1 - construction. This appears to be really well made. The fit and finish is the nicest on any tool I have owned from HF (and I have a few). Assembly was SUPER easy. It took me maybe 20 minutes.

2 - Use. I am inclined to agree about the horsepower rating. This could be closer to 1hp. In fact mine has a "3/4" sticker over the actual HP rating on the motor. I have been borrowing an older 3/4 hp drill press to drill pen blanks and there is really no comparison.

3 - It drills straight. The chuck does not have much run out at all. When drilling pen planks for tubes, I can't use epoxy and had to go back to CA glue. The tube just barely fits in the hole. It needs some coaxing from a rubber mallet. With the DP I was using (older delta), I had to switch from CA glue to epoxy because the hole was too large. I am using the same whiteside and colt brad point bits (7mm and 27/64")

4 - Speed changes are REALLY easy. Tensioning is also really easy and locks down from both sides.

5 - I like the table height adjustment. It moves very smoothly and locks down tight. I agree about the table, but that looks like a standard design for any DP these days.

6 - I can also overrun the depth stop if I want to. But I don't want to. I am just careful not to hammer the bit down when I get close to the end and it stops. To go past the stop I have to pull much harder than I normally would.

Dislikes:
Probably because I am new to to drill presses, I expected this to be a lot more stable without being bolted to the floor. It isn't. I feel like I could easily tip it over. I did end up bolting it to the concrete even tough I didn't want to.

Why don't manufactures include the chuck hey holders on the power cord like Milwaukee does??. I am going to attach it with some sort of tether and heat shrink tubing.

I have no idea what a drift pin is for.


----------



## 47phord

Lumberjoe: if by 'drift pin', you mean that wedge of metal that your drill press came with, it's for knocking the arbor loose from the spindle shaft. Lower the shaft, and you'll see a slot for the wedge. Glad to hear you're happy with yours!


----------



## lumberjoe

ahh, thanks! I didn't see anything in the instructions for it and I don't like having extra parts after I assemble something. Now to look for ideas for a DP table


----------



## phlepper

All,

Does anyone know what size the bolt is under the table that allows the table to rotate off 90 degrees? It is smaller than 1 1/8" (the closest wrench socket I have), but I can't tell how big it actually is and I can't get any of my crescent wrenches on it to loosen it). I also couldn't find a size for it in the manual. Any help would be appreciated.

I picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Like others, I got it on sale for $239 and I was able to use the 20% coupon on it so it cost close to $200. I put it together myself (no assistant) and it really was fairly easy. This is my first drill press, so I don't have much in the way of expectations (or expertise). It seems fine so far in limited use 

Since purchasing it, I also purchased one of HF 300-lb mobile bases ($40 less 20% coupon) and mounted it on that. Easy to move around the shop and easy to stabilize. I highly recommend.

Next up will be a DP table for it.


----------



## lumberjoe

If you get the HF table (and I did), it does require slight modification to get it mounted. You need to move the bolts IN a bit. They are about 1/16" too far out. I contemplating just hammering it down and galling the threads a bit then chasing them with a die, but I didn't want to risk cracking the cast table.


----------



## NormG

I have been looking at this DP, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Sigo

I just purchased this DP. I actually returned the first one because of the noticeable wobble at the chuck. The second one has .008" of runout measured at the top of a 1/2" drill bit chucked. Runout measured on the chuck itself is about the same. This is the best I could get. Mounted the chuck on the arbor several different times. Would love to hear what everyone else is getting regards runout.


----------



## 47phord

Sigo, it's funny you bring this up. When I originally wrote the review, I noted a small amount of runout. It turns out, the drill bit I was using to check the runout was bent. DUH! I just bought a new set of drill bits and had one in the chuck with the DP running and noticed that there was no longer any perceptible wobble. I had been meaning to post this update to my review but kept forgetting.


----------



## Sigo

Had two of these and ended up returning both. Bought the Porter-Cable DP and have been happy with it.


----------



## RonInOhio

I picked up this drill press today. Got it home and opened the box. *The on/off switch was
broken off the machine and was in pieces.

Also the cover for the belts, right above the switch, was dented.*

I intend on trying to get replacement parts. Can I request these parts or do I have to return the entire
drill press ?

Run-out appears to be non-existent. So if I am able to get satisfaction from HF service, I would just as well, not
have to return it .

The instructions for assembling this product was a joke. At several junctures during assembly , I was tempted to pack it all up and just return it.

Why don't they tell you during a specific step in assembly, the size of the set screws, and that an included hex key is in one of the bags . The instructions finally mention these facts 5 or 6 steps later in the assembly process.
Very unchronological.

I see where one poster above said the belt tension lever was tight . I can't budge the belt tensioning lever.
Is the motor/mount supposed to be loosened first ?

I will be making some inquiries to HF's service and parts department. Thought maybe someone with experience with this drill press, could shed some light on the issues I am having.

The instructions say to turn the tensioner lever clock-wise after backing off the belt tensioner knobs. I cannot get it to budge.

I don't want to use a tool and force it without knowing exactly why it won't move, despite
considerable muscling on it.


----------



## 47phord

RonInOhio: I would imagine you could just order the parts, I've never had anything from HF show up broken so I can't say for sure. As far as the belt tension lever goes, you have to loosen *two* thumbscrews first, there is one on each side of the machine, I don't know why they did it that way as one seems to suffice. If you loosened both and it still won't move, then you have a problem with the mechanism.


----------

